# HELP! Canner stuck



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

Hellllppppp! I can't get the lid off of my canner after processing. There isn't any pressure left, the lid is cooled down, but I can't get that blasted lid to budge!

Any helpful idea's out there??????


----------



## CountryCabin (Mar 8, 2007)

Warm up a wee bit, not until it gets hot, just enough that it will let the lid go.
Keep vent open while warming it up so no pressure builds up.

Hope that helps.
Good luck!


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

I found some good idea's in another section so I'll give them a try. Tapping with a hammer only resulted in 2 broken handles....they were old and plastic, so didn't really surprise me....sigh....


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

Ok, another question. I still can't get the lid off. Will the food inside be OK to use since it basically will have cooled off really slow in the canner. It was processed the correct amount of time, but I'm worried that not cooling it off quick enough for the seals to finish sealing will mess it up. It's that beef that I posted about earlier.


----------



## Steve L. (Feb 23, 2004)

lathermaker, what make and model is the canner?


----------



## LonelyNorthwind (Mar 6, 2010)

I have an old canner the lid gets stuck on too (needs a new gasket). I get a towel really hot and lay it over the lid. You need to warm only the lid, then it will expand a bit and twist off, a strong young man helps too.

Once you get the lid off, clean it really good and replace the gasket. Those old canners are the best, don't give up on it.


----------



## puddlejumper007 (Jan 12, 2008)

lathermaker said:


> I found some good idea's in another section so I'll give them a try. Tapping with a hammer only resulted in 2 broken handles....they were old and plastic, so didn't really surprise me....sigh....


been there , done that....only it was one handel:happy2:


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

Steve L. said:


> lathermaker, what make and model is the canner?


It's an old National (Presto) #7

I did finally get the thing open this morning. My husband took off the broken handles and put on a couple that are longer and easier to get a hold of. Between the two of us we managed to get the lid off.

I took the gasket out, cleaned it really well and then coated it with Vaseline on the gasket and on the lip of the pot. Did another batch of meat this afternoon and it works like a charm...phew!


----------



## Steve L. (Feb 23, 2004)

I've got one of those, but I've never used it. I prefer the All Americans.


----------

